# Is It Ever Going To Snow In Cent. Ohio



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't had my plow on my truck since december i have spread a lot of salt but it would be nice to plow some snow sometime soon?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

What is wrong with salting. It saves you from beating on your truck. I would salt all winter long .I could go salt and then relax the rest of the time. Send out invoices and watch the money come in. Maybe one or two nice pushes and I would be happy. But it never really snow down there does it?


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

not complaing at all,i make some good dough salting just would like to push some snow now and again, but when it snows a bunch i am sure i will be tired of it once we get it


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah I here ya. it is nice to be out in the middle of the night with it snowing and just plowing with no cars around except some other plow guy in the lot across the street. The winter is still young and the snow will come. it always does. Well have a good year.. :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Today is the 1/2 mark for winter were get some more 


What part of ohio u form??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

hummm I was just looking over your order for snow amounts in Ohio
I'm sorry to tell you that your snow for 07-08 has been put on back order

Hopefully we can fill your order next year. 



.........................................:waving:...........


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

I Live In Mansfield


----------

